# Socket size for Toro 22" Recycler blade bolt?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone know the correct socket size for this?

14mm 12-point seems to fit, by the way. 9/16-in 12-point is a tiny bit too large. I was thinking of getting a 14mm 6-point.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The online Toro manual doesn't list socket size for blade bolt 125-2466. An Amazon comment post for that bolt said to use socket 5/8 or 16mm. Use the socket with the best snug fit without slipping.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Have no idea on size. If you can remove it with the 14mm 12 point take the bolt with you and get the correct size 6 point socket. I don't think I even own a 12 point socket anymore.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> Have no idea on size. If you can remove it with the 14mm 12 point take the bolt with you and get the correct size 6 point socket. I don't think I even own a 12 point socket anymore.


Yeah. We'll see. I'll report back. My uncle said I could go through his tool collection and find whatever I think I'll need...


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

It is 5/8


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

rs178028 said:


> It is 5/8





Powhatan said:


> An Amazon comment post for that bolt said to use socket 5/8 or 16mm. Use the socket with the best snug fit without slipping.


This sounds right, I just changed my blade and used a 16mm socket to remove it. 5/8 and 16mm are awfully close to the same size. If a 14mm is fitting yours, it sounds like someone before you misplaced the original and replaced it with something different, or maybe Toro had some kind of design change since they built my Toro 20016 back in 2004.


----------

